# Lactose Intolerance



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

Can anyone describe to me what lactose intolerance feels like? My dr says I have gerd, but it seems that my symptoms are worse after i eat things with milk in them, bread, desserts, etc. I would really appreciate it.


----------

